# Suggest some nice Earphones



## pratik385 (May 15, 2011)

Hi everyone,
Iam planning to purchase a good earphone.
My budget is 2-3k
So please recommend some earphones.
I will use it for music and movies.


----------



## Sid_hooda (May 16, 2011)

Brainwavz M2
Period


----------



## Sarath (May 16, 2011)

Please mention what kinds of earphones you want?
In ear, circum aural (i gues these are headphones)...


----------



## pratik385 (May 16, 2011)

@ sarath

I want In ear ones


----------



## EdoPack (May 16, 2011)

First ever post Here!

I'd say M2's as well - I've got a pair and they're real bass heavy and they're IEM's as well.

What sort of stuff do you listen to?


----------



## xtremevicky (May 16, 2011)

Sid_hooda said:


> Brainwavz M2
> Period



Period !

Get M2 mate .


----------



## NIGHTMARE (May 16, 2011)

klipsch S4i or x10i and skullcandy


----------



## doomgiver (May 16, 2011)

xtremevicky709 said:


> Period !
> 
> Get M2 mate .



wait, who is getting a period???

also, check this out
Brainwavz M1 IEM Earphones - Preorder [Brainwavz-M1] - $29.50 : MP4 Nation!, :: Low Priced MP4, MP3 Players and the latest scoop on the newest MP4 Player

m1@$29 i think its a steal!!!


----------



## teejay_geekEd (May 17, 2011)

NIGHTMARE said:


> klipsch S4i or x10i and skullcandy



IMO, Brainwavz M2 is the best bet.
The bass on S4i overpowers the mids as compared to the M2. M2 have better quality and are better priced.
The x10i are way overpriced for his budget dude.
And Skullcandy's are only to be gifted to your enemies. B|


----------



## xtremevicky (May 17, 2011)

doomgiver said:


> *wait, who is getting a period???*
> also, check this out
> Brainwavz M1 IEM Earphones - Preorder [Brainwavz-M1] - $29.50 : MP4 Nation!, :: Low Priced MP4, MP3 Players and the latest scoop on the newest MP4 Player
> 
> m1@$29 i think its a steal!!!



Dude , Period means that they are on a level of there own .


----------



## mansoor79 (May 17, 2011)

Yes, M2 is quite a good one for that price!


----------



## NIGHTMARE (May 17, 2011)

teejay_geekEd said:


> IMO, Brainwavz M2 is the best bet.
> The bass on S4i overpowers the mids as compared to the M2. M2 have better quality and are better priced.
> The x10i are way overpriced for his budget dude.
> And Skullcandy's are only to be gifted to your enemies. B|



Actually i never use M2,so i can't tell you that.Definitely i will buy later.


----------



## doomgiver (May 19, 2011)

xtremevicky709 said:


> Dude , Period means that they are on a level of there own .



lol, just being funny


----------



## breville11 (May 20, 2011)

This article is very amazing and full of knowledge. The ideas are great and very informative. Two thumbs up to the people who made this blog. Keep it up guys!
Denon avr 1611


----------



## doomgiver (May 20, 2011)

^^ its not a blog, its a forum.

glad our knowledge could be of use to someone


----------

